# Suggest a good gaming headset [ 3000 rs]



## avpradee (Mar 26, 2012)

Please suggest me a good headset .
I would use it mostly for games and music.

I have zeroed on these two based upon my budget:

1.Razer orca
2.Sennheiser HD 415

Kindly suggest which one is better in this range [2k-3.5k]


----------



## Sarath (Mar 26, 2012)

Steelseries Siberia V1 ~3k     Get that!

Do you need a mic / headset for chat or just headphones is fine?


----------



## avpradee (Mar 26, 2012)

Only headphones are fine


----------

